# Have you seen it on ebay £594,000



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you seen the 45ft Prevost on ebay. I don't know how to put a link to it ,so just put Prevost in search. The wife and I are looking at having one each!!!!!!!!!!! and it's not even new!!!!!!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Prevost :wink:

An American one. 8O


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It doesn't tick many box's for me, not in Europe any way.


Richard...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Urgh! Its disgusting. The interior looks like the inside of a brothel (not that I would know but I imagine it looks like that). Not sure it would fit on our drive either.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

paulmold said:


> Have you seen the 45ft Prevost on ebay. I don't know how to put a link to it ,so just put Prevost in search. The wife and I are looking at having one each!!!!!!!!!!! and it's not even new!!!!!!!


 I have viewed it , but it wont fit in my parking bay at my flat either.


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if they'd take mine in part ex?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Looks ok on the outside but the inside is a pimp mobile... Absolutely Horrid 

Karl


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

shame it has black and not cream leather


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For that money you can specify the decor.
Friends had a new one every year. Only problem was no propane fridge. You could not free camp for long. Had to have a 50 amp hook-up most of the time.

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Not for us. Tooooooooo big to fit on the aires.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Everybody? knows its not all about size.

dick


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Interesting people.
When I asked if it was in the UK, No.
When I asked would it have full UK paperwork, yes
When I explained VOSA would not allow anything over 39' 9" No reply.
Why bother to advertise it in the UK when all it will do isgive fuel to the anti RV brigade. It is completely illegal to drive in the UK.
Regards
Tel


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Did it belong to Robbie Williams or Lily Allen?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*its horrible*

horrible


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, love it or hate it, you have to admit awesome bit of kit.


----------



## Eisbaer (May 1, 2005)

Absolutely over the top!! It must weigh 8 or 9 tons! Try driving that baby through the Pyrenees......


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not interested 'cos the postage charges would be immense and they say they won't post it!  

Way too big for Europe - it would have trouble in Devon on themain roads in places! And as for the back roads .........

forget it! :lol: 

Dave


----------

